# JD 4310 issue



## Big blue (Jul 20, 2020)

Hey, new member here. I have read on here quite a bit about the 4310 Ehydro electrical issues. 
I recently got a 2002 John Deere 4310 Ehydro that does not move. I found out from the previous owner that tractor was working fine until for some reason the motor died ( could not recall why) so they towed it around their parking lot to their garage. They got it running, but it would not move afterwards. Tractor sat for 2 years before I got it. Put a battery in and started right up. Has 1150 hours on it. I have checked wire connections and back of fuse panel, all seem good. If I put selector in A,B or C and push tractor it pushes harder then in neutral. When I push movement pedals all the way down, feels like a vibration of possibly fluid moving but tractor does not move. Also bypassed seat safety to eliminate that as a cause. Amber light on right fender does not come on(tested light with power probe and works). Looking for any thoughts on what might be wrong. Just bought service manual.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Big Blue, welcome to the tractor forum.

You should be getting an error code from the amber light on the right fender. Try disconnecting the battery for 15 minutes to re-boot the system. 

I recommend that you go to the "Green Tractor Talk" forum on the internet. Search the forum for "4310 ehydro will not move". Scroll down thru the results and you will find a post with this title. Good starting point for you. Also study the service manual. 

I suspect that ultimately you will have to get a John Deere service tech to analyze your problem.


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

It worries me that you mentioned it pushes harder if range lever is in gear. It should be near impossible to push by hand if range is in a gear. You may have something mechanically broken rather than an electrical problem. Does it make any noises when pushing in gear? Possibly when tractor got towed, they didn't put it in neutral and damaged the hydro.


----------

